# Brandungsangeln Büsum



## btwauss (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin den ganzen März in Büsum und mache dort ein Praktikum. Kann mir jemand Tipps zum Brandungsangeln in Büsum geben. Wie sieht es aus im März. Kann man da auch was anderes fangen außer Flundern?

Danke schonmal


----------



## derporto (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Büsum, reizvoll. Und mal was anderes, was die Brandungsangelei angeht. Von den Molenköpfen erreichst du schnell riefes Wasser, hier geht hin und wieder Dorsch im Winter, wenn der Wind günstig steht. Ansonsten natürlich Butt. Was hast du denn gegen Flundern? Perfekter, wohlschmeckender Küchenfisch. Und davon wirst du reichlich fangen. Im gesamten Hafengebiet ist das möglich. Probiers doch mal mit dem Buttlöffel. Aus der Hand wandernd fischend, macht Spaß. Aalmuttern als Beifang. Probieren kannst du es außerdem auf Stint. Habe dort schon einige gefangen, auf kleine Rotwurmstückchen, angeboten am Blankhakenpaternoster. 

Anglerisch interessant ist auch der Priel beim "Badestrand", hinter der Schleuse. Ist vom Hafen etwas westwärts, also von der Westmole am "Strand" entlang. Bei Google Maps gut zu sehen. Als Kinder haben wir dort von der Schleusenbrücke mit der Senke die gesamte Palette der Nordseefische gefangen, bis hin zu kleinen Seezungen und sogar maßigen Butt. Eines meiner schönsten Urlaubserlebnisse als Kind. Als Jugendlicher vor gut 10 Jahren dorthin zurückgekehrt habe ich es angelnd in diesem Priel versucht, im Hochsommer. Leider nur einmal. Aus dem Hüfttiefen Priel kamen einige Schnürsenkel-Aale hoch, ein 52er und einige untermaßige Butt. Ein interessanter Spot, definitiv.

Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## btwauss (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich habe garnichts gegen Flundern, wollte aber einfach mal wissen was sonst noch möglich ist. Ich habe es an der Nordsee bisher noch nie mit der Brandungsrute versucht. Darf ich denn im gesamten Hafenbereich angeln? Und benötige ich eine Lizenz? 
Da ich noch nie mit dem Buttlöffel geangelt habe, wie mach ich das und gibt es da besonders fängige Farben oder sind die eher zweitrangig?

Fragen über Fragen :q


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Hallo, Du brauchst zu Deinem Bundesfischereischein die blaue Ergänzungsabgabemarke von Schleswig Holstein. Gibt es dort in jedem Ordnungsamt. Oder falls kein Bundesfischereischein vorhanden ist, einfach den Urlauberschein erwerben. Dieser gilt glaube ich einen Monat. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Hallo,

oder du schaust mal auf die Landseite von den Deichen ;-)
Früher war das super spannend und weniger windg ;-)

Vielleicht können "Ortskundige" dazu was sagen ?


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Moin;
ich bin jetzt mehr als erstaunt,was ich hier so lese...



> Als Kinder haben wir dort von der Schleusenbrücke mit der Senke die gesamte Palette der Nordseefische gefangen



Das muss aber schon mindestens 25 Jahre her sein....


> Und davon wirst du reichlich fangen.


Nochmals wow....
Würde mich ehrlich interessieren, wo Du dieses Wissen her hast; ich kenne hier eigentlich niemanden, der die letzten Jahre gezielt dort auch nur annähernd solch einen Fang hatte.........
Hier und da mal ne absolut untermaßige Kliesche, ok...
Aber Versuch macht kluch....#6
Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## derporto (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Ziemlich genau 15 Jahre ist das her. Und es waren, wie gesagt, schöne Zeiten.

Meine Infos sind also nicht mehr taufrisch, aber ich nehme nicht an, dass sich die Bedingungen vor Ort extrem verändert haben. 

Ich habe Büsum als anglerisch interessante und aufgeschlossene Stadt mit nettem Flair und guten Fängen kennengelernt. 

Du offensichtlich nicht?





Reppi schrieb:


> Moin;
> ich bin jetzt mehr als erstaunt,was ich hier so lese...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Nein ich leider nicht..
Ich komme aus Büsum und bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Makrelen seit 2-3 Jahren mal für ca.ne Woche an der Mole "verweilen", ist mir hinsichtlich Deiner positiven Erfahrungen nichts bekannt. ( Ich weis nur von ein paar "Unentwegten" aus dem Büsumer Verein, die im Frühjahr beim Brandungsangeln, die genannten 1-2 Mini-Klieschen hatten...).
Aber wir werden jetzt ja einen bebilderten Erfahrungsbericht im März bekommen... #6


----------



## derporto (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*



Reppi schrieb:


> Nein ich leider nicht..
> Ich komme aus Büsum und bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Makrelen seit 2-3 Jahren mal für ca.ne Woche an der Mole "verweilen", ist mir hinsichtlich Deiner positiven Erfahrungen nichts bekannt. ( Ich weis nur von ein paar "Unentwegten" aus dem Büsumer Verein, die im Frühjahr beim Brandungsangeln, die genannten 1-2 Mini-Klieschen hatten...).
> Aber wir werden jetzt ja einen bebilderten Erfahrungsbericht im März bekommen... #6



Ein Ortsansässiger, umso besser.

Wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen sind ein paar Tage alt, sollte wirklich nicht viel mehr als 1-2 Butt zu holen sein, scheint sich ja einiges verändert zu haben.

Wie sieht es denn hinten beim "Badestrand" aus, von dem ich schrieb? Dieser Priel hat es mir damals echt angetan, wir haben damals wie gesagt mit der Senke dort etwa 15-20 verschiedene Fischarten gefangen, von frisch geschlüpft bis maßig. Daher damals auch mein Versuch dort in diesem hüfttiefen Priel zu angeln. Wird es von Einheimischen dort überhaupt versucht? Damals waren wir die einzigen Angler weit und breit.


----------



## btwauss (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Na dann werde ich mein Glück einfach mal versuchen. Ist es denn erlaubt im Hafenbereich zu angeln? Und natürlich gibt es einen Bericht wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Kannst du mir als Ortsansässiger sagen ob es sonst noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten gibt in Büsum ein paar Fische zu fangen?


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Das mit dem Priel ist so eine Sache.......
Wenn Fisch da sein sollte, dann wohl dort ( Meeräschen in großer Stückzahl habe ich dort auch schon gesehen..); aber ich gebe zu, eigentlich niemanden zu kennen, der es schon ordentlich probiert hat ? Ich hätte auch keine Lust (Angst ?) im März an einem volllaufenden Priel zu stehen und zu angeln..ist aber ne persönliche Geschmacksache...
@btwauss
Ich kann Dir leider (zu der Jahreszeit) keine Alternative nennen.........das ist ja das traurige; man wohnt am Wasser und muss 100 km an die Ostsee juckeln..........
Im flachen Watt ist leider (fast) nur die Kinderstube unterwegs....
Aber wie gesagt.........Versuch macht kluchhhh
Probier es einfach an der Mole ( Seite Seglerhafen) und überrasche mich...#6


----------



## Wegberger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Hallo,

was ist denn nördlich von Büsum ? Da bei dem Siel/Pumpwerk bei Westerkoog?
Könnte das nicht lohnend sein?


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Westerkoog/Hedwigenkoog ?
Probiere es...............eigentlich bin ich gut vernetzt; habe aber nichts gehört.........


----------



## derporto (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Ich habe auch nochmal in meinen Archiven gekramt und mein altes "Angelbuch" von damals gefunden. Ich wusste, ich habe es noch irgendwo. Habe damals die verschiedenen Fischarten "katalogisiert", die wir mit der Senke in dem Pril damals gefangen haben. Ich zitiere mal:

- Flunder
- Kliesche
- Seezunge
- Aal
- Aalmutter
- Meeräsche
- Wittling
- Barsch (Anm.: Was der da zu suchen hatte weiß ich bis heute nicht)
- Dorsch
- Stichling
- Stint
- Seenadel
- Hering (Anm.: Ich weiß noch, dass es silberne Fischchen waren -nicht Stint-. Ob es tatsächlich Hering war, weiß ich nicht. Könnte auch Sprotte, Sardelle etc. gewesen sein)
- Nordseekrabben
- Krebse/Krabben
- Seepferdchen

Also 13 verschiedene Fischarten + Krebse/Krabben/Seepferdchen.

PS: Das war 1998


----------



## Reppi (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

@derporto
das diese Fische dort "rumschwimmen", ist mir schon klar; aber von welcher Größe redest Du jetzt ??

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## derporto (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*



Reppi schrieb:


> @derporto
> das diese Fische dort "rumschwimmen", ist mir schon klar; aber von welcher Größe redest Du jetzt ??
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe



Keine bestimmten Größen. Das ist einfach nur eine Auflistung der Fischarten, die wir damals gefangen haben. Ich erinnere mich aber an maßige Flundern, größere Aalmuttern und Wittlinge. Der Barsch war auch maßig. Ansonsten war natürlich vieles aus der Kinderstube dabei, das ist klar. Aber wo Kleinfisch vorhanden ist, liegt zumindest die Vermutung nahe, dass auch erwachsene Exemplare zugegen sind. Daher ja auch mein Versuch mit der Rute in diesem Priel. Leider damals nur kurz und mitten im Sommer. Hier kamen einige untermaßige Butt (aber keine Kinderstube), einige Schnürsenkel und ein 52er Aal hoch. Also scheint nicht nur die Kinderstube diesen Priel zu mögen. 

Unabhängig davon finde ich es schon recht bemerkenswert, dort auf Fische wie Seezunge, Meeräsche, Dorsch, Stint etc. zu treffen. So unbedingt selbstverständlich erscheint es mir nicht, dort 13 verschiedene Fischarten angetroffen zu haben. Bei meinen vielen Urlauben als Kind z.B. an der ostfriesischen Nordseeküste und den Nordseeinseln war die Palette, die ich dort mit Kescher oder Senke gefangen habe lange nicht so umfangreich.


----------



## btwauss (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

Ich werde einfach mal mein Glück probieren! Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und fange den ein oder anderen Fisch 
Ich werde hier dann Bericht erstatten!

Grüße


----------



## btwauss (16. April 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Büsum*

So nachdem ich nun wieder von Büsum zurück bin hier mein versprochener Bericht. Um es kurz zu machen, das Angeln war den kompletten März über unmöglich bei Eis, Schnee und Wind konnte ich nicht einmal angeln. 

Es wohl einfach nicht die richtige Zeit zum angeln in Büsum.


----------



## PyrFischer (26. Oktober 2021)

Petri

Ich fahre im Januar nach Büsum 
Ist es lohnenswert seinen Angelsachen einzupacken??


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Oktober 2021)

PyrFischer schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Ich fahre im Januar nach Büsum
> Ist es lohnenswert seinen Angelsachen einzupacken??


Nein. Im Januar hält sich kein Fisch im seichten Wattenmeer auf.


----------

